# Urethane REO's



## Rob Fisher (13/12/14)

Quote from the Modmaster!




"I am also working on building some mods made of urethane casting resins they will look just like a woodvil but of course they wont be effected buy e juice or moisture"

Oh wow this will be so kewl!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Yiannaki (13/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Quote from the Modmaster!
> 
> View attachment 17463
> 
> ...



Oooooh  

Now this would be awesome!

Can I edit my Vape Resolutions post and add a pink urethane reo to the list?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Necris (13/12/14)

Wow,very nice concept...one day i shall join reoville...one day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/14)

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...anical-woodvil-prototype-18.html#post14814189

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (15/12/14)

Same design as a woodville I see.


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Same design as a woodville I see.



Yip looks like it! Another N2H mod!


----------



## Arthster (15/12/14)

Never thought about building mods out of Resin. Clever Idea and its a much cheaper then Ali or stainless.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (15/12/14)

Arthster said:


> Never thought about building mods out of Resin. Clever Idea and its a much cheaper then Ali or stainless.


I'm checking the same thing I can get urethane blocks moulded close to the shape and size I want for dirt cheap and then do minimal machining. Can't wait till I have some time on my hands now.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Arthster (15/12/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> I'm checking the same thing I can get urethane blocks moulded close to the shape and size I want for dirt cheap and then do minimal machining. Can't wait till I have some time on my hands now.



Well that's what I'm thinking. In my young days Car customizing was a bit of a hobby and i got pretty good at making molds for fiber glass. Effectively the same thing apart from the fact that you only using the resin and not the fiber. It will be heavy though but making a mold is fairly straight forward. The expensive bit is just the stuff you make the master form from. The cheapest method i have used is plaster of paris but thats messy as hell and there is always bubbles that you need to take out of the mast. Release agents doesn't need to be expensive. I used Canola oil in the past and never had issues with that. 

To mold the device will require that you do it in modules (this is where injection molding is easier) but that pushes the price sky high.


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/1/15)

Some pics of the new Resin REO!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Necris (1/1/15)

they look awesome,second from the left,with a clear or smoked door would look amazing in my vape rotation
Any indication on pricing yet @Rob Fisher


----------



## Andre (1/1/15)

Necris said:


> they look awesome,second from the left,with a clear or smoked door would look amazing in my vape rotation
> Any indication on pricing yet @Rob Fisher


Still in development stage, but early indications are that they will be priced similarly to the metal Reos. Shall update as soon as we have more info.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (5/1/15)

Says the Modmaster:

_The resin or urethane mods will all be LP and have mechanical switches . They are exactly like the new woodvil in every way - the wood . 
I dont see me ever putting a store bought switch in a mod again_

Some info on the new woodvils here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/the-new-reo-woodvil.6957/


----------

